# Ring Street Cemetery Weekend Pics



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

This weekend was dedicated to setting up the first of my Halloween display. I'm in a new house this year, so it has taken a while to map things out and properly place things. It came together pretty well though, I am happy to report. There's still a ton of work to do, but it will get there.

I only had time to take some crummy cell phone pictures on my way to work today. I'll get more daylight pics and will pull out the tripod for some nighttime pics tonight.

For now, you can see the pictures at http://ringstreetcemetery.blogspot.com

Enjoy!

Liam


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice work. Can't wait to see more. I wish my first display was that good. Hell, I wish my current display was that good. By the way, where is your haunt? My nephew lives in SoCal and is also doing a haunt.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Upon reading my post, I realized that I mis-wrote my sentence there. I have actually been haunting for a long time, and meant to say "the first of my decorations." I realize no that it made it sounds like my first display...oh well.

I'm in Long Beach near the 605 freeway, so am fairly central in the SoCal area. Where is your nephew located?


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

He's in Redondo Beach. I don't know what kind of music you are into but he is with the band Busted Knuckles. They play gigs all over the South Bay, and Inland Empire.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice, I'll have to check them out. I'm all about supporting my local rock (or whatever) band.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Here are a few more pics from today and tonight. Even with a tripod, my wife's digital camera didn't take very good night pics unfortunately, but you get the idea.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lpferris/RingStreetCemetery?authkey=aicutc-yMN0


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Looks great, your entry way is very cool.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, widowsbluff! Last night I made a PVC and wood wrought iron gate for the entry way, and it came out pretty good. I'll add pics as things progress.


----------

